
World's Worst Website - heelhook
http://www.angelfire.com/super/badwebs/?hn
======
billswift
My local library's site is worse. It doesn't _look_ as bad, but it takes a
ridiculously long time to load. That is much worse.

------
tux1968
I've seen worse.

~~~
lucianop
It's hard to beat <http://yvettesbridalformal.com/>

~~~
13rules
Mother of god!

